# Close encounter with 3 wolves



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

My son and I were partridge hunting in Schoolcraft County with my Brittany Cooper On Friday, November 1.

Things were going along uneventful when my dog came running out of thick Spruce cover with 3 wolves on his heels. The wolves hit their brakes as soon as they popped out in the open and saw us Then turned and ran back into the Spruce cover. This happened within 30 feet of my son and myself And they were within just a couple feet of my dog.

I'm not sure I'll ever go partridge hunting With my dog in the UP again.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

you should report that to the dnr.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

bluekona said:


> you should report that to the dnr.


Yes please report encounters like this. This is some of the info used in determining where and how many wolves to be taken during hunting seasons.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Whew, that was too close!


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

bluekona said:


> you should report that to the dnr.


I will do that


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you have a clear shot?


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

TimBuckTwo said:


> Did you have a clear shot?


Yeah that^^^^^^

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Dang, that is scary. I'll bet Cooper was giving it all he had to get back to you.

Good hamster!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

Was the dog wearing a beeper collar or a bell?


----------



## elysian (Oct 20, 2011)

TimBuckTwo said:


> Did you have a clear shot?




Correct me if I'm wrong but you are now legally allowed to fire in that situation no?


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Man, that'd scare me


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I would have shot em. Glad your dog and kid are good!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

How far out had she been before you think she started back in?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

northwinsetter said:


> Was the dog wearing a beeper collar or a bell?


He had a GPS collar on, it only beeps when I hit the button on my remote( the beep is his warning that a shock is coming). I was beeping it like crazy when I saw who the 'friends' that were following him were. What scared me is at one point about 15 minutes earlier he was 200 yards away from me. I would never have been able to protect him if it happened that far out.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

sgc said:


> How far out had she been before you think she started back in?


I don't recall checking just before this incident but I don't think he was too far out at the time.


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

answerguy8 said:


> He had a GPS collar on, it only beeps when I hit the button on my remote( the beep is his warning that a shock is coming). I was beeping it like crazy when I saw who the 'friends' that were following him were. What scared me is at one point about 15 minutes earlier he was 200 yards away from me. I would never have been able to protect him if it happened that far out.


I suspected that was the case. From a northern Ontario guy who has some limited experience with brush wolves (ones similar to MI wolves) and a couple of contacts with Timber wolves (single & a pack) my experience has been they avoid unfamiliar noise or will look for quick escape if introduced when they are with hearing distance. A pack will draw away domesticated dogs from farms/country homes with lure of play/running with them and then turn on them. And of course they will go after sheep & calves much like the would fawns & other easy meals in the wild. However other than that they are normally an animal of solitude.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I was wondering about the beeper also. I won't run my dog without one in the UP. To my knowledge, there has not been a wolf attack on a dog wearing a beeper. Wisconsin used to advise hunters of this.
A few years ago, however, I crossed a logging road as my dog and I switched sides, and up the road about 100 yards stood 2 wolves, broadside, and not looking too concerned. They sauntered off and I did not see them again.


----------



## UPPreacher (Apr 26, 2013)

Really hate that this happened to you, but more people downstate need to understand that these are a problem, and this joke of a wolf hunt will do little to no good. Had a neighbors dog get taken a couple of days ago by a wolf. He saw it with his yorky in his mouth, started chasing after it into the woods and heard one last yelp. I have a dog, a three year old child, and a cat that are all potential meals. The 3S rule is a good one in my opinion.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

This is going to become more and more of a problem as time goes on.

I know that people like to think making extra noise will keep bad things from happening, but then again, hounds aren't exactly quiet. 

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/223199541.html

These guys actually saw the attack happen...

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...-lion-hounds-attacks-rising-montana-and-idaho

Wolves hate other canines. They kill and push coyotes out of their territory and if memory serves wolf on wolf attacks are one of the leading causes of death for them. A dog is just one more competing canine to chase off or kill to them.

I would not and will not run a bird dog that cracks much beyond 75 yards in wolf country. No way.


----------

